# Watches NOT on the OEM strap



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Show the photos of your favorite non OEM straps matched with their watches

I'll start:

Glashutte Original on black alligator with green stitch










Glashutte Original on Grey ostrich with green stitch










Grand Seiko on beaver tail


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

just put this gshock strap on my sinn

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

govdubspeedgo said:


> just put this gshock strap on my sinn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! What's it look like in the light?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Sital (Feb 15, 2017)

I didn't care much for the strap my Squale came on, so I got a Staib mesh bracelet for it. This is now my heaviest watch, but I think it looks much better.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I have several watches that have been swapped from their OEM straps to something else. Here are a few.
Damasko DA46 on a Hirsch Accent








Or on this Hirsch Robby








Omega Aqua Terra on a Di Modell Carbonio








Glycine Combat Sub on another Carbonio








Glycine Combat Sub on a Bonetto Cinturini


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

41Mets said:


> Show the photos of your favorite non OEM straps matched with their watches
> 
> I'll start:
> 
> ...


Are these from Aaron Bespoke? They look very nice!


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

Immediately threw this one on a Hodinkee strap and haven't looked back


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

dak_la said:


> Are these from Aaron Bespoke? They look very nice!


The ostrich and beaver are. He does really quality work with quality skins and leather. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

On a Bulang and Sons


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Hamilton Intra-Matic on a Christopher Ward strap with Bader deployant clasp.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Earthbound said:


> View attachment 15583625
> 
> On a Bulang and Sons


I've always been enticed by their straps. Looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Ball Engineer M Marvelight on Patek strap (at Appomattox Courthouse, VA)









Ball Engineer Master Skindiver on Vietnam Creations stingray:










Yema Superman Lagoon on Perlon:










Doxa Silverlung on Yema Tropic:










Rob


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

Forgot about this one.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I also want to give a shout out to Drew Watson of Europelli straps who makes an amazing strap with incredible care and attention to detail.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

I have a strong dislike of bracelets so I took it off my Visodate and replaced it with this Martú leather orange strap. It wears very comfortable and has a suede like finish.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

BRN said:


> I have a strong dislike of bracelets so I took it off my Visodate and replaced it with this Martú leather orange strap. It wears very comfortable and has a suede like finish.
> View attachment 15583636


She does a quality strap at a good price.

I am a bracelet guy, no doubt. But this hobby had gotten me into changing things up. I've yet to get a strap for my breitling, and it may be the watch I don't change up because the bracelet is one of the main things that drew me to the look. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

41Mets said:


> She does a quality strap at a good price.
> 
> I am a bracelet guy, no doubt. But this hobby had gotten me into changing things up. I've yet to get a strap for my breitling, and it may be the watch I don't change up because the bracelet is one of the main things that drew me to the look.
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful Breitling you got there. Congrats!

I look forward to seeing what straps you choose for it should you decide to shake things up a bit later on!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

BRN said:


> That's a beautiful Breitling you got there. Congrats!
> 
> I look forward to seeing what straps you choose for it should you decide to shake things up a bit later on!


I'm sure I can find something crazy for it but I think it needs to be on the bracelet. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

I love Seiko Cocktail time. But OEM strap could best be described as a backwards stiff piece of cr*p.
So I wear it on Eulit Perlon and love it. I also tried blue Rios strap, but did not quite enjoy it.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

EnderW said:


> I love Seiko Cocktail time. But OEM strap could best be described as a backwards stiff piece of cr*p.
> So I wear it on Eulit Perlon and love it. I also tried blue Rios strap, but did not quite enjoy it.
> View attachment 15583656
> View attachment 15583657
> ...


Looks great on the perlon. I like the Rios maybe just too thick. But the original strap was ****. That may have been the reason I listed it 5 minutes after it arrived and shipped it the same day!! And the weird backwards strap. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

tiki5698 said:


> View attachment 15583674
> 
> View attachment 15583677
> View attachment 15583676


LOVE that top one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

On the OEM bracelet as purchased:










On a custom Nero Strap:


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

OEM was a POS:










Swapped it for this and it looks so much nicer:


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Russ1965 said:


> OEM was a POS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The lighter color works so much better with the dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

johnny action said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Super cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Badbebe (Jul 30, 2011)

straps are fun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmatt17073 (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

The Bathyscaphe is somewhat of a strap monster.


----------



## mangoonastick (Sep 28, 2019)

41Mets said:


> Show the photos of your favorite non OEM straps matched with their watches
> 
> I'll start:
> 
> ...


Holy **** that is a nice alligator strap!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pretty much every watch I own goes on an aftermarket straight out of the box, but as it would happen this mornings watch is on a rather unusual tweed strap from Schofield, so not quite what it came on but still OEM, so maybe later.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

I have a LOT in my sold archives, but here are a few from the current herd.


----------



## peppeducati (Mar 3, 2018)

Strapsco seatbelt nato on my Glycine Combat. Stock rubber strap was too stiff and couldn't get to soften up. Really enjoying this one!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## alan1219 (Oct 2, 2019)

Strap from bulang and sons on my bb58!


----------



## AEC (Nov 9, 2011)

Good thread! It's interesting to see the possibilities.

There are two watches in my collection that are on something different right now:

My Khaki Mechanical came on a NATO-ish textile strap that's not my style, so I wear it on this Shell Cordovan strap from a German maker named Fluco. I think they may be the supplier to Nomos because this strap seems identical to a Nomos strap:










Lately I'm enjoying my Speedmaster Professional on this Forstner Flat-Link. It honors the Omega Reference 1039 bracelet used on this model until the late 1960s. It's considerably slimmer and lighter than the modern OEM bracelet, and I enjoy the classic taper from 20mm at the case to 16mm at the clasp. Reasonably well made and affordable


----------



## tikander (Oct 19, 2020)

All my watches, almost all of the time... In retrospect I seem to have bought nearly all my watches on metal bracelets since they are more complicated to fit as aftermarket than straps. So I won't dump my entire cloud here but sharing a pic of two my favorite AM straps, that could've as well been OEM, I feel...

My Mk XV on a Fluco suede dark gray 19/18, and at the back my Eterna-matic 1935 on a Hirsch Regent alligator 20/16.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Just surprised myself and found that most of mine are on the OEM straps and bracelets; but a few are not...

SARB017 spent a long time on this Watch Gecko strap









but now spends all its time on this Strapcode Jubilee










Red Star 1963 on a RIOS1931









Vostok on a RIOS1931









Poljot Moscow Nights on a RIOS1931









Vostok Amphibia KGB on a James Bond Nato









Ball Trainmaster 135 Anniversary on a Geckota Italian


----------



## Uberscreamer (Jan 24, 2011)

I tend to switch up straps like crazy, and rarely keep on oem bracelets (but always buy them with one).

Here are various examples, including my Laco Mojave on an aftermarket fitted rubber (I'd have to look up the maker), OceanX vintage on a Gunny strap, Geckota G-01 on a custom gator from a maker in Vietnam, Orient Star on an MN strap, and PAM 111 on a Toshi leather.


----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

For my wedding my wife didn't want me in a tux, instead she preferred a navy blue suit. So i wore a blue regazzoni heuer silverstone and had a custom strap made up in brown to match my shoes with a royal blue stitch to match my laces. topped it off with F1 car cufflinks.


----------



## rower003 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

41Mets said:


> Sweet! What's it look like in the light?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Something warm for Winter.......










Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## G07 (Nov 20, 2008)

Badbebe said:


> straps are fun
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Details on that nice strap!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Generally the manufacturer has a lot more taste than I do so I tend to keep my watches on the OEM straps. Except my SARB065. Someone over in Japan was having a real off day when they paired that horror with the 065. It looks good but wears like a piece of tarmac.
I took a bit of a leap of faith and ordered it a grey Perlon.


----------



## 383prr (Sep 23, 2012)

Seamaster 120 on a bund.


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

These three on EO straps


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

sticky said:


> Generally the manufacturer has a lot more taste than I do so I tend to keep my watches on the OEM straps. Except my SARB065. Someone over in Japan was having a real off day when they paired that horror with the 065. It looks good but wears like a piece of tarmac.
> I took a bit of a leap of faith and ordered it a grey Perlon.
> 
> View attachment 15584242


So funny- second post on the horror of the cocktail time strap .

I think I am less conservative than most manufacturers with the strap choices, as I tend to like some stitch they pulls from the dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backpacker1040 (Jan 14, 2018)

dak_la said:


> View attachment 15583787
> 
> 
> View attachment 15583789
> ...


What is that first red and black, double stitched strap? Looks great.


----------



## SayNo2Babies (Apr 14, 2020)

41Mets said:


> She does a quality strap at a good price.
> 
> I am a bracelet guy, no doubt. But this hobby had gotten me into changing things up. I've yet to get a strap for my breitling, and it may be the watch I don't change up because the bracelet is one of the main things that drew me to the look.
> 
> ...


Man I love this watch. I don't know how long i'd have to own it to get bored with that bracelet, but a long time!


----------



## Budman2k (Nov 19, 2019)

Before & after:


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Budman2k said:


> Before & after:
> View attachment 15584332
> 
> View attachment 15584333


Before and after would've been a better way to start a thread.  With that said, I've actually never amounted my green senator 60s on the OEM strap mostly because I found it a little boring and I also got it in the summer and I wanted to put it on a Hirsch leather strap that had the rubber backing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Izlatin (May 5, 2019)

I know straps were the subject, but I took this off the factory rubber strap, and now it's been on the Strapcode jubilee. Love the look.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## PilotRuss (Dec 15, 2017)

The black leather it came on is very nice but felt a bit too "dressy" for everyday wear. The perlon dresses it down a bit for me.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling with black lizard strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

Most of my watches are on aftermarket straps. Here are some of my favorites.


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

My DA36 on a brown Hirsch Liberty. I switched out the Damasko pin buckle so it looks OEM. (lint on crystal, not a scratch)

However, subsequently, I put the original strap back on with a Damasko single-fold clasp.


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

And many more. My name is pickle puss and I'm a Swapaholic.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

I do this with virtually all my watches. I typically don't like metal bracelets, so they get stored away and a leather strap gets put on. But even if it comes on a strap, I'll get an aftermarket strap and extra factory buckle or clasp to keep the original new. Mainly because I'm anal with my stuff.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Great pictures of some very nice watch and strap combos everyone!

I am a total bracelet guy, but do appreciate looking at nice straps as well.

Very nice.


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

In Most cases I think an aftermarket Strap looks better than the one installed by the maker.

You also can Choose for yourself which one you like which makes it even More personal.

Enjoy collecting..


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

backpacker1040 said:


> What is that first red and black, double stitched strap? Looks great.


Thanks @backpacker1040! I got this a long time ago (maybe 9 years ago?) from an online store called the Big Watch Boutique. It is a carbon fiber pattern strap with red double stitching to mimic the OEM look. unfortunately I believe that boutique has not been in business for quite a while.


----------



## what_im_def (Oct 2, 2019)

govdubspeedgo said:


> just put this gshock strap on my sinn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woah, I have never seen a band like this. great look!!


----------



## time+tide (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

what_im_def said:


> woah, I have never seen a band like this. great look!!


comes with the carbon core gshock, which I just picked up and realized that the strap is a normal 20mm strap with strap adapters









G-Shock DWE-5600CC-3 with Carbon Core Guard and Interchangeable Bezels and Bands


Casio announced the G-Shock DWE-5600CC-3, part of the all-new DWE-5600 series, which is billed as the first G-Shock with freely interchangeable bands and




www.g-central.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jama (Aug 5, 2014)

denmanproject said:


> Immediately threw this one on a Hodinkee strap and haven't looked back


Excellent pairing!


----------



## complexcarbs (Sep 9, 2020)

Left: 
PRW-70-Y on a 23mm Barton Elite Silicone

Right: 
RW-30-5 on a 23mm Barton Canvas


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Lol ... the only watches I HAVE on OEM straps are proprietary ...

I can't seem to leave my actual watches alone either  ...


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Pais Alto (Mar 13, 2019)

My IWC Mark xviii Tribute on a Christopher Ward leather strap.


----------



## Trog (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling with Ostrich flat strap


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

teckel12 said:


> I do this with virtually all my watches. I typically don't like metal bracelets, so they get stored away and a leather strap gets put on. But even if it comes on a strap, I'll get an aftermarket strap and extra factory buckle or clasp to leet the original new. Mainly because I'm anal with my stuff.
> 
> Great looking combo!
> View attachment 15584552
> ...


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

tiki5698 said:


> Love that Black ostrich strap! Gorgeous setup!
> View attachment 15583674
> 
> View attachment 15583677
> View attachment 15583676


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

ffritz said:


> Most of my watches are on aftermarket straps. Here are some of my favorites.
> 
> View attachment 15584389
> 
> ...


That Locman is cool...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Trog said:


> View attachment 15585456
> View attachment 15585457
> View attachment 15585458
> View attachment 15585460
> View attachment 15585462


All amazing. Particularly love what the contrast stitch does for the bronze!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badbebe (Jul 30, 2011)

G07 said:


> Details on that nice strap!


got this one from hodinkee, "marbled navy blue calfskin"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G07 (Nov 20, 2008)

Badbebe said:


> got this one from hodinkee, "marbled navy blue calfskin"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Looks fantastic.


----------



## RBM (Jun 20, 2013)

no images to share but i have a couple from Geckota.com and their quality is amazing! i think it was the dawlish and four oaks


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

govdubspeedgo said:


> just put this gshock strap on my sinn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## X-Tian (Jun 11, 2015)

Squale came on the accordion style black dive rubber. Put it on this orange rubber meant for a Sub and am quite happy with it.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't think I've ever used an OEM strap for more than a few days--one of the fun things about getting a new watch, to me, is to personalize by finding an aftermarket strap that fits the watch one way or another--sometimes it takes a few tries to find the right combination (and as a result I have a ton of interesting straps in the strap box)--earlier in this thread I showed straps on my current watches, but in the spirit of adding breadth and depth to the thread,(it IS interesting to see all the various combinations folks have come up with here) I have put together a few panels taken from my "sold archives".


----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)

Skyflke on a @Martu Straps - the one that has been complimented the most









U50 on a Red Starposphere rubber









GS 9F on a Eulit Perlon


----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

I've just gotten into changing straps myself



















to be or not to be, that always confuses me.


----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)

41Mets said:


> Show the photos of your favorite non OEM straps matched with their watches
> 
> I'll start:
> 
> ...


Nice watches


----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)

Hamilton 40mm Jazzmaster Viewmatic and KS 45-7000Both on alligator straps.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

A 671 Bronzo wearing a Toshi walnut leather.

The OEM this came with is probably the best that Panerai have ever done, but I have the weird (Some would say) habit of never using the original strap on a watch, that one stays in the box.

Who said we were normal folk anyway.


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

I am really into leather straps and I invariably replace metal bracelets with hide:
























































Sometimes I don't like the OEM leather strap so I change it out:


----------



## Omega9000 (Feb 13, 2015)

This Phenomenato Strap is so soft. Love it.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Micah French Canvas, I have several.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

brettinlux said:


> Nice watches


Thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

More at home. Today's wear is the Pano on a JP Bonnie


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

Polerouter on a Hirsch lizard, DJ on an ABP gator, Gallet on a Hodinkee, Bund on an ABP python, Sinn on a Bulong perforated


----------



## carlitosb (Oct 30, 2011)

My Speedmaster in Orange Stingray!


----------



## Nippon Rookie (Mar 11, 2016)

OEM bracelet for the Grand Seiko is definitely ho hum. Replaced with an alligator strap. To my eye, it makes a world of difference.


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## oschmitt (Jun 21, 2017)

Anonimo D-Day on Breitling nylon strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

425SLC on a Peter Gunny.


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

HR Tan Caiman Crocodile on SBGX263


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

This has no strap. OEM or otherwise.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Chinese jump hour on homemade bund strap.🦄











































Here's the original, boring strap that it came on...








I like mine better.😊


----------



## Red Rover (Aug 12, 2010)

Bulova Lunar Pilot on a Strapcode Super O.


----------



## mrt2 (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Peter Gunny on the Sharkdiver.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

5501 on a Camille Fournet alligator










Epoch tritium watches on custom straps by Valery Tkach









Cincinnati Watch Co P-40 mechanical on Redrock canvas


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

88 on a Toshi saddle leather.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pan-Europ on strap from ManCaveLeather on Etsy.
















Balticus Bronze Wave on a MiLTAT nubuck strap from Strapcode.


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Earlier in this thread I showed a few from my current rotation, below are a few from my sold archives.


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

Bombfrog on Blu Shark Alpha Shark


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

I think this dark khaki strap contrasts the blue dial on the snk807 perfectly.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

SKX007 on a Strapcode rollball rally bracelet. 
















Marc & Sons vintage diver on a burgundy leather strap from ManCaveLeather.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

Seiko's solar cuz rocking the antiquated look on a leather zulu










to be or not to be, that always confuses me.


----------



## Glencoe (Jan 8, 2018)

I like the way these worked out: CW on tweed, FC on leather with blue stitch, Stowa on Chevron, Codek on a random vintage seiko bracelet from ebay, Visitor on fin, Aevig on Chevron


----------



## Mic71 (May 19, 2020)

Seiko snj025p1 
On a Z22 strap. 
Original strap is flat vent but I think this compliments the watch better.


----------



## drlvegas (Jan 2, 2013)

I could never get used to the stepped 21/18 taper on my 3777. I just got this from Aaron w/ 21/20 taper and Barenia leather which is fantastic. Wear it all the time now.


----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

GMT Master II on an Everest rubber strap. Looks like an Oysterflex on the wrist.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

Colt on an E/O


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Explorer on rubber









Jlc on 250 year old Russian reindeer leather made by equis









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bronzo on a Flottila MAS tribute.


----------



## VizslaFriend (Aug 4, 2020)

Speedy panda on B&S caramel racing strap:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

I think every watch I have has been on at least one non-OEM strap, but this is the latest combo, calfskin from Hodinkee, a Christmas present from my lovely wife.










A couple others I've been wearing lately.
Handmade vintage leather from Steveo Straps.










Does it count if it's OEM for a different watch? This is the 24mm strap that came with my Glycine, shoehorned into 22mm lugs, with a Panerai buckle from yet another strap.


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)

Breitling avenger chrono 43 I put on blue sail cloth the other day, I tried but I'm just not a bracelet guy.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

dfwcowboy said:


>


Very nice.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Di-Modell Jumbo:








Victorinox rubber strap from the watch, above:








Hirsch Accent:


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

41Mets said:


> She does a quality strap at a good price.
> 
> I am a bracelet guy, no doubt. But this hobby had gotten me into changing things up. I've yet to get a strap for my breitling, and it may be the watch I don't change up because the bracelet is one of the main things that drew me to the look.
> 
> ...


 And Breitling bracelets are wonderfully crafted. You chose a good one to keep.


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

Changed my Colt to a Staib bracelet.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I always think a good strap lifts a cheap watch.

Peter Gunny on the Shark Diver.


----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)

instrmnt D Series Diver, new strap


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

SPB147 on Hodinkee leather, I'll use the OEM rubber for hiking/camping.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

OEM straps from a Balticus Bronze Wave on an RLG and Deep Blue.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Turtle on the ND Limits rubber expander.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*MARANEZ Kata on PANATIME Torrino 








ORIENT Kamasu on STRAPCODE Oyster







*


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

A huge threat to my NATO Strapping ways.

NDC is definitely the MN strap to go with.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)

I probably posted this 4 times yesterday but, it black shark skin with gray stitching/ edging from 7strap on my Sinn 856 UTC.


----------



## ejhc11 (Jul 29, 2014)

Just arrived today, came with quick release tan leather

Added a white Barton silicon band. Will also use a Haveston strap too.


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Toshi saddle leather on the 88.


----------



## Gupt0014 (Dec 5, 2020)

Seamaster on Erika's Black Ops MN...


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)

Junghans on Atelier Del Sur caramel shell cordovan.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Blackbay58 on Bas&Lokes










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gupt0014 (Dec 5, 2020)

Pelagos on Erika's Trident MN...


----------



## sdiver68 (Aug 6, 2010)

Tisell with sword hands and Amazon rubber strap.










BB58 with Strapcode bracelet and Ginault clasp










SARB033 with fluted bezel and ebay strap.










My affordable collection. None on OEM strap.


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*STEINHART OceanBlack on Vulcanized Rubber 







*


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Micah Sahara strap on U1, H20 Navale and Damasko DC-67 (I have two Sahara straps - different stitching).


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Peter Gunny on the 687.


----------



## STL_Railmaster (Jan 16, 2021)

I somewhat like this strap, but still trying to find the right one for my Railmaster...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Distressed red leather with a sewn in hand blued pre vendome buckle, courtesy of Dr Phil.


----------



## STL_Railmaster (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Peter Gunny on the Sharkdiver.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)

Megalobyte said:


> May I ask what strap is on that GS? Both look amazing.


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi, it's actually a canvas strap made by Sinn from Watchbuys. It's a 20mm but it fits between the 19mm lugs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Amazing olive drab strap by Mads Auby is the perfect strap for this watch imo. Very happy with this combo.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Prospex World Time on a strap from Finwatchstraps.








Breitling Colt, strap from ManCaveLeather (Etsy)








Seiko Prospex Sky, strap LeatherArtStore on Etsy.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Peter Gunny on the 425.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ostrich leather on the Smiths PRS -25.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dr Phil on the 372.


----------



## Dave0944 (Dec 5, 2011)

Three of my favorite non oem combos.


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

AT on an alligator Rios1931



















Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Changing straps is part of the fun.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

VicLeChic said:


> Changing straps is part of the fun.
> View attachment 15697617
> View attachment 15697618
> View attachment 15697619


Sure is, and some are a lot easier than others.


----------



## Izlatin (May 5, 2019)

Alpina Startiner Classic on black leather with white stitching









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

ZM-73 said:


> SKX007 on a Strapcode rollball rally bracelet.
> View attachment 15620512
> 
> View attachment 15620513


How are you feeling about the look and feel of the rollball? I've been through quite a few metal bracelets and still have not found "the one". This one caught my eye.


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

This one


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

Or more recently...YM on Everest blue nylon.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

You mean people out there just use the OEM strap?


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

copperjohn said:


> How are you feeling about the look and feel of the rollball? I've been through quite a few metal bracelets and still have not found "the one". This one caught my eye.


I'm liking it very much. I find it's pretty comfortable, if a bit weighty. Strapcode says it's 103g. I have a 7 1/4 inch wrist, so after removing some links and adding the watch it came to 173g. The only issue I had with mine was with the screws at the lug ends and clasp end came loose and I had to screw them in pretty tight. So far no issues with them.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

One is OEM Blancpain sailcloth, the other is Artem sailcloth, which is which?


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Crankshaft (Jan 10, 2021)

Duro on bracelet


----------



## u2bdet (Mar 5, 2011)

I'll play ....


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Toshi saddle leather on the 88.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Beaver madness.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Birddog1 (Apr 18, 2020)

Gator straps replaced the original stainless bracelets on these two.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Aaron Pimental churchill style strap. Was supposed to be for my GO, but was made too big. Looks great on this GMT.


----------



## DrSox (Dec 21, 2020)

Navy Eulit Perlon









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)

CF Sawtooth on CF


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Whilst most of my strap changes are aesthetic, this one was out of necessity as it came on a hideously uncomfortable plastic dive expander.


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

One of my favourite straps, a saddle leather from Toshi.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

The new blue beav.

















OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Toshi Antique leather on the Trieste.


----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)

That would be an H2O on Hirsch with Formex deployant.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Mar 9, 2006)

Tried the Marathon JSAR on the OEM strap and bracelet and on a thick leather strap. None offset the large size of the watch.
A buddy gave me his Sinn rubber strap. Worked perfectly. Some folks can't abide the clashing logos, though.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

On a vintage expander bracelet.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Hirsch Accent


----------



## Jangus (Nov 19, 2019)

Russ1965 said:


> On the OEM bracelet as purchased:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that is a shocking impact! It looks good with the bracelet, but phenomenal on that strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

On a Hirsch Tiger...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15759240


You are the king of the strap knot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

Speedy on Hirsch alligator


















PO on generic rubber



























Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## buggravy (Feb 22, 2021)

mattcantwin said:


> Micah French Canvas, I have several.


Those are really fantastic!


----------



## buggravy (Feb 22, 2021)

So much good stuff in this thread. Here's my BB58 on a Watch Gecko Olive brown leather strap.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Fun thread, because strap changes are a fun thing to do.

Oil filled:



















----------
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Here is something you don't see everyday. A JeanRichard on a NON OEM strap, but using all the factory hardware and matching up with the head that has curved lug ends. Made by www.hdstraps.com


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

I dislike watch straps without QR spring bars. If I could afford it, I would put good straps with QR spring bars on any watch I bought. For leather straps, I also like to fit deployant clasps. I just hate bending a strap back on itself to extract the tang. It deforms the strap within a couple of wears, while those on a deployant clasp look like new for ages. 

Omega sell you an alligator watch strap on a folding clasp for £520 and still don't install QR pins, although to be fair, you probably won't want to change the strap very often!


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)

Summer prep strap swap.


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

Zenith El Primero Chronomaster Ref 03.2040.400/26.C496 - it was purchased with a black OEM Croc strap. I have come to really dislike black leather/exotic straps so I knew I had to change it. Ordered a strap from Combat Straps.

*OEM*










*Combat Strap*


----------



## M3xpress (Jan 3, 2014)

That Zenith looks so good and that strap looks great on it. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## time+tide (Sep 24, 2020)

SWilly67 said:


> Zenith El Primero Chronomaster Ref 03.2040.400/26.C496 - it was purchased with a black OEM Croc strap. I have come to really dislike black leather/exotic straps so I knew I had to change it. Ordered a strap from Combat Straps.
> 
> *OEM*
> 
> ...


The strap compliments the gray dial 42mm very well!


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Stowa Antea 365 on Eulit Perlon


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

bth1234 said:


> For leather straps, I also like to fit deployant clasps. I just hate bending a strap back on itself to extract the tang. It deforms the strap within a couple of wears, while those on a deployant clasp look like new for ages.


I agree about generally preferring the deployant clasp to keep the strap fresher, but I remember when I first spent a lot of money on my first custom strap I read some posts or comments about how to keep a strap in good condition and one of the things it said was not bending the strap towards the buckle but placing your thumb on the buckle and pressing the buckle upward on the strap while taking your index finger and flicking the tongue out of the hole. You still obviously get a little bit of a bend where the hole is, but it keeps the strap from being pulled back on itself every time you buckle it . I have one of my combat straps on a buckle And it's still in fantastic condition because this is the way I remove it.

As much as I like getting custom straps from my really nice watches, the one thing I absolutely won't do is pay hundreds of dollars for the OEM deployant when I can have a perfectly workable $10 brushed buckle that matches the brushing on the case. I do have one strap on a really inexpensive deployant and it works well and keeps the strap fresh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

time+tide said:


> The strap compliments the gray dial 42mm very well!


Thanks!

I'll give props to Aaron, the owner of Combat Straps. I reached out to him for suggestions, I just gave him the watch Reference and he suggested this strap. It's Grey Ostrich Leg with blue leather interior padding. The little red stitch is a nod to the Chrono hand. I removed the OEM deployant buckle from the OEM strap and mounted on this one to finish it off.

I actually have 2 more straps for 2 other watches this week. I'll post them in here when I have them mounted.


----------



## mostlycharlie (Mar 10, 2021)

These are my only watches. The one on the left is thick canvas and the one on the right is cordovan leather, both handmade by someone on Etsy. My typical wardrobe is pretty casual and my favorite shoes are black Chuck Taylor All-Stars, so I wanted my watch straps to coordinate with them. The watch on the right is new and I'm having a nice, suede strap made in the same style to stay on it permanently, while the watch on the left I usually swap between the canvas and leather straps depending on the time of year.


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

Another watch that I much prefer over the 2 watches that come with the watch is my Tudor Black Bay Bronze. At 23mm lug width, it's difficult to find any aftermarket straps, let alone ones made to go with the BBB. The watch looks 'fine' on the OEM leather strap, but my preference would be to have. a dive watch that is _meant_ and _can_ go in the water. I was pretty happy when I saw that Rubber B has strap choices @ 23mm specifically for the BBB variants. So, here's the BBB on a brown Rubber B strap.


----------



## Morris Day (Feb 6, 2018)

cocktail time on slate blue leather


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## M3xpress (Jan 3, 2014)

I run aftermarket straps on everything and like to change them up a lot. A recent change was for my old RW. It's got real short lugs so perlon straps always work well with it.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

Ultraman on Christopher Ward NATO

20210311_121752 by ataripower, on Flickr

Sent from my SM-T875 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

SWilly67 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'll give props to Aaron, the owner of Combat Straps. I reached out to him for suggestions, I just gave him the watch Reference and he suggested this strap. It's Grey Ostrich Leg with blue leather interior padding. The little red stitch is a nod to the Chrono hand. I removed the OEM deployant buckle from the OEM strap and mounted on this one to finish it off.
> 
> I actually have 2 more straps for 2 other watches this week. I'll post them in here when I have them mounted.


I just ordered a strap from him for my Breitling/. Black shark with a bronze stitch to match the dial. Then I reached out and asked if he could add a rust minimal stitch to pull form the Chrono hand. He said "love it." My other straps he has given recommendations. He's great that way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

Again


41Mets said:


> I just ordered a strap from him for my Breitling/. Black shark with a bronze stitch to match the dial. Then I reached out and asked if he could add a rust minimal stitch to pull form the Chrono hand. He said "love it." My other straps he has given recommendations. He's great that way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For sure, his shop is 45 mins from me, I love going in to see the different materials, threads and techniques he has laying around. Seeing as there is still a Covid issue in the area I didn't meet with him on my new orders, but I am confident in his ability.


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

Again, I am not a fan of black leatherr/exotic straps. When I got the Murph I took the strap off right away. I dug around ini my straps and found this Rios crocodile strap, and it has been on the Murph since.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sometimes I think the blue is too loud...other times I think it's cool. I'm hoping it's going to work out well for a summer color combo.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sugman said:


> Sometimes I think the blue is too loud...other times I think it's cool. I'm hoping it's going to work out well for a summer color combo.
> View attachment 15769532
> 
> View attachment 15769533


Nope that bright blue rocks.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

Another day, another strap order came in. These will be for my Panerai and Longines Legend Diver. I _KNEW_ the Panerai was going to be a 'problem' and coax me to order a ton of straps, and sure enough it did. Now waiting on the Combat Strap order to come in


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sugman said:


> Sometimes I think the blue is too loud...other times I think it's cool. I'm hoping it's going to work out well for a summer color combo.
> View attachment 15769532
> 
> View attachment 15769533


Nope- it's spot on any time of year!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

Sugman said:


> Sometimes I think the blue is too loud...other times I think it's cool. I'm hoping it's going to work out well for a summer color combo.
> View attachment 15769532
> 
> View attachment 15769533


It looks great! A great match for your watch.

As an aside, I see that this is a Hirsch ROBBY strap. I freakin' love those things. I ordered one to put on my Islander ISL 54. It is a super comfortable strap to say the least. I wish the sail cloth material would come out in colours other than black.

Here's my ISL 54 with a Hirsch ROBBY


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

SWilly67 said:


> It looks great! A great match for your watch.
> 
> As an aside, I see that this is a Hirsch ROBBY strap. I freakin' love those things. I ordered one to put on my Islander ISL 54. It is a super comfortable strap to say the least. I wish the sail cloth material would come out in colours other than black.
> 
> Here's my ISL 54 with a Hirsch ROBBY


Nice! I like that color combo.

Along with the Robbie, I have a Tiger "hybrid-type" strap from Hirsch. The Tiger is on my Aqua Terra (post #220 in this thread). I had to darken it up a little bit with some black shoe polish, but the combo works well, too.

Once they break in a little bit, they are comfortable, but a little stiff at first.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

I bought a Seiko Presage and wore it on the OEM strap, it looked fine...but.... I hated the strap so much, I almost got rid of a watch I like. IMO the OEM strap was a total piece of garbage. The deployant clasp was laughable cheap. Utter crap.

OEM










Clockwork Synergy Strap


----------



## Ab0b0 (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

The ole Longines Legend diver lends itself to many straps. I don't mind the OEM sailcloth strap, its _fine_ but its not my preference. Today I have the LLD on a Cordura strap, and to remain faithful - it's not a black strap!


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

Fresh from the courier, here is a Combat Strap for my Panerai. French patina leather with the brand, name and model of the watch inscribed. Pretty happy with this result, Aarons actual performance for this order was miserable. 7 weeks delivery since time of order and I had to inquire last week as to the status, or else I somehow believe I'd still be waiting. He forgot to include a deployant buckle for the other strap I ordered, the 'overnight' delivery he promised took 2 days, and its 45 mins away. Doesn't seem like a big deal, but I was able to order 3 custom straps from Indonesia and have them in my possession in +/- 14 days. In talking with some friends, we've all felt a 'change' in the service end from Aaron along with increased cost of straps. Just my observation and your mileage may vary, but I'll be thinking twice on my next order.


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

Sydney7629 said:


>


Excellent combo, looks totally different! This is the way Hamilton should be selling them.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Ahoi Atlantik on orange stingray

Hit or miss?


----------



## geckobros (Mar 9, 2009)

I am happy with this strap/watch combo. I even found a deployant lying around to help preserve the ostrich.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SWilly67 said:


> Fresh from the courier, here is a Combat Strap for my Panerai. French patina leather with the brand, name and model of the watch inscribed. Pretty happy with this result, Aarons actual performance for this order was miserable. 7 weeks delivery since time of order and I had to inquire last week as to the status, or else I somehow believe I'd still be waiting. He forgot to include a deployant buckle for the other strap I ordered, the 'overnight' delivery he promised took 2 days, and its 45 mins away. Doesn't seem like a big deal, but I was able to order 3 custom straps from Indonesia and have them in my possession in +/- 14 days. In talking with some friends, we've all felt a 'change' in the service end from Aaron along with increased cost of straps. Just my observation and your mileage may vary, but I'll be thinking twice on my next order.


Well he's a beast of a strapmaker and the strap looks great but that's a crazy long wait.

Selfless plug. Lol









OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> Well he's a beast of a strapmaker and the strap looks great but that's a crazy long wait.
> 
> Selfless plug. Lol
> 
> ...


For sure, I know I texted him for an inquiry pre-xmas, my email explained that I wasn't looking to purchase pre-xmas and I got a one line response "Not taking orders".

I've been to his shop, and he had 3 or 4 ladies making the straps. I wonder if he scaled back during C-19 and is operating with less resources/manpower. No clue, I just know this experience was very different. I am certainly not calling into question the quality of his staffs work. And as I said, your mileage may vary 

Great strap btw. I will be looking you up for sure!


----------



## adt89 (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

My father purchased this watch in 1958. The OEM strap is long gone. I now wear it on a Hirsch strap.


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> View attachment 15772509


Very nice, I love the brand, and the strap is well matched and makes sense to me.

Is that an Artem strap by any chance?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

SWilly67 said:


> Very nice, I love the brand, and the strap is well matched and makes sense to me.
> 
> Is that an Artem strap by any chance?


Thanks, it is an Artem.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Not sure if this counts. I just ordered the Bico bracelet to dress up my Oris 65 Bronze Bezel. The bracelet that is offered with this model is the all SS version. But, I never really liked the look of that bracelet with this watch. It is not bad, but I always felt that something was missing in order to carry on the beautiful design of the watch. The Bico bracelet seems to do that quite well. What do you think?


----------



## DrSox (Dec 21, 2020)

Dresskx on Milanese









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

Rios alligator



















Panatime carbon fiber










On Zodiac vanilla scented rubber










After market alligator


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Dekla on a Delugs alligator.


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

My Panerai is fairly new to me, and strap orders are coming in - even from yesterday. I think this is it for now, but easier to post 1 watch and the non-OEM straps all at once 










On top of this insanity I have 4 OEM Panerai rubber straps; black, blue, orange, white and one black croc strap. I was told you would run down a rabbit hole of strap choices for a PAM, I really had no idea. My wife is gonna kill me.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SWilly67 said:


> My Panerai is fairly new to me, and strap orders are coming in - even from yesterday. I think this is it for now, but easier to post 1 watch and the non-OEM straps all at once
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the sickness. 

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

AL9C1 said:


> Welcome to the sickness.
> 
> OoO Bro
> Dirty south chapter


I should NOT have bought one, I knew this was going to happen


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

SWilly67 said:


> I should NOT have bought one, I knew this was going to happen


Why do you think I started making my own straps? Strap game would have outcosted the watch. Lmao

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

Haveston nato.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Ruthenium dial PML on matted green suede strap


----------



## RickHoliday (May 26, 2018)

I picked up this one from Martu straps


----------



## time+tide (Sep 24, 2020)

Heading out today with the only watch in my set that has its own black strap


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

On a Hirsch Accent...I'm diggin' this combo.


----------



## Coders (May 11, 2020)

Erikas Originals MN strap on my BB58. A great combo...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## ßπø~∂¥ (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)

Seiko SRPE51K on a Long Island Watch bracelet


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

I always thought the basic (and vanilla scented) Marathon rubber was the best reasonably priced and comfortable strap and Ive used it on 3 or 4 casual divers.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Swapped out the OEM as like most micros it wasn't up to much.


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)

OEM brown old style strap left colour on my pullover yesterday and i have enough rivets for sometime so i bought this beautiful hand made strap today (Kuki).


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Slate-grey nubuck on silver Dan Henry 1964.


----------



## njkobb (Apr 29, 2012)

The El Primero needed the red stripe to make the second hand pop.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Garcia242 (Jan 22, 2018)

Omega Speedy 9300 on a Bond NATO.


----------



## Crankshaft (Jan 10, 2021)

I feel these qualify for a second post in this thread. Formerly on Rubber, then on Canvas now on Steel.
(Yes, this is second time I've posted them sorry lol)


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

Marina Militare on tan Strapworks.


----------



## claudioange (Nov 3, 2019)

Grand Seiko on Delugs strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Seiko deep blue SRPD bezel insert mod w/ Horween leather strap


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Hmmm...which one?


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

LeCoultre Deep Sea Alarm on Buland & Sons









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## vdang (Jul 31, 2020)

Oris Divers Sixty Five on Perlon


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

wkw said:


> Beautiful clean look, well done. What strap is that? Must get one for myself. Cheers.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Girlfriend's Seiko SKX013-based Islander 38mm . .









Modded to this, temporary Nato strap . .









Final strap just came in


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks.

It's a unbranded strap that I purchased from Carousell. It look pretty good but kinda stiff...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis F-43 on ostrich









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

Taking the black OEM off this watch, and putting on this Ostrich leg from Aaron has certainly dressed this watch down. Which was my intent. This watch is by far the most comfortable on my wrist, and Aaron's strap somehow made it more comfortable. Probably because the deployant clasp is set _exactly_ for my wrist, got to love it when the adjustment holes are spaced...just...right.


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

Hamilton "Murph" on a Rios croc strap, yet again me dumping a black OEM strap due to my taste. As an aside, I own several Rios straps. They are excellent for the price.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Strapcode Sailcloth


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Just received another stingray strap for my Ahoi Atlantik. This one from Aaron Bespoke. Lovely work.


----------



## Cordgear (Dec 29, 2020)

Orsoni said:


> Just received another stingray strap for my Ahoi Atlantik. This one from Aaron Bespoke. Lovely work.
> 
> View attachment 15799230


That strap looks crazy! Nice combo - it works.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Orsoni said:


> Just received another stingray strap for my Ahoi Atlantik. This one from Aaron Bespoke. Lovely work.
> 
> View attachment 15799230


Let's go Mets!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Cordgear said:


> That strap looks crazy! Nice combo - it works.


Thanks! I can't take credit for it though. Someone else here on WUS posted a picture of an Ahoi with a beige or orange strap. The picture blew my mind as to the strap possibilities that I had previously never considered.

It's hard to see in my photo but the orange provides a nice complementary contrast to the teal hands.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

This will be on my breitling tomorrow 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

41Mets said:


> This will be on my breitling tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaron Bespoke?

I finally learned that stitch a couple weeks ago. Please post pics of it on the watch. Would love to see that combo together.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BROkerNNN (Mar 31, 2021)

SWilly67 said:


> Hamilton "Murph" on a Rios croc strap, yet again me dumping a black OEM strap due to my taste. As an aside, I own several Rios straps. They are excellent for the price.


Croc looks perfect!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

AL9C1 said:


> Aaron Bespoke?
> 
> I finally learned that stitch a couple weeks ago. Please post pics of it on the watch. Would love to see that combo together.
> 
> ...


Will do! I saw you were making straps, too? Send me your info.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

It was like a

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buggravy (Feb 22, 2021)

41Mets said:


> It was like a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow, what a complimentary pairing.


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

41Mets said:


> It was like a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really good looking. Thread/dial color match is nice. That twist stitch looks great on the sharkskin also. Gonna have to try that out soon.

OoO Bro 
Dirty south chapter


----------



## Izlatin (May 5, 2019)

Eterna Super Kontiki ISP on original Tropic Strap.























Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Cordgear (Dec 29, 2020)

Nicky Mankey RBF hookstrap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

OEM bracelet, and aftermarket strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aero2001 (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Cordgear (Dec 29, 2020)

Aero2001 said:


> View attachment 15802680


Awesome strap, man! Great combo


----------



## Mr.V1984 (Jun 3, 2012)

Not that I didn't like the bracelet that it came on, it was that pin and collar system that Seiko uses was giving me agita. The tropic strap I swapped it with is very comfortable and I think looks great with the watch.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Another from Aaron Pimentel

Stowa Marine Original on blue beaver tail


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

BluShark CanvaSoft


----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)

Ecozilla on new rubber


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

bonetto cinturini


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

Just a few. I don't think nay of my watches are on the OE strap or bracelet.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Cohfindex (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## bearbear (Jan 6, 2018)

Grand Seiko on a Nomos strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Portugieser with Camille Fournet strap

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## buggravy (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)

Staring at the Sunset in Negril




__
MaDTempo


__
Apr 4, 2021







Barton straps...just love 'em but...

"Hey Barton - consider tapers"


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

SWilly67 said:


> It looks great! A great match for your watch.
> 
> As an aside, I see that this is a Hirsch ROBBY strap. I freakin' love those things. I ordered one to put on my Islander ISL 54. It is a super comfortable strap to say the least. I wish the sail cloth material would come out in colours other than black.
> 
> Here's my ISL 54 with a Hirsch ROBBY


I like the Hirsch Robby straps...









I tried the red Robby on a new watch this week.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

"Whiskey" Spanish leather deployant strap from Ebay seller "Tacticstrap"...


----------



## m630 (Apr 4, 2014)

Sharkskin


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm getting a new strap in the mail for my Longines soon. I'm fairly excited about it. I'll post it as soon as I put it on. 

I'm also hopefully working on a custom one for my Ball. This one could be pretty awesome.


----------



## Thebigif (Feb 11, 2015)

I bought a rubber strap for my SKX mod watch from monstraps and have to say, other than the slow shipping the quality, fit and feel are excellent. I'd highly recommend them just based on my one purchase from them. 
















My other favorite aftermarket strap is for my Heuer chrono on this lovely rally strap that has an off white color stitching perfectly matched to the lume patina:


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

On homemade leather strap with OEM clasp...


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

On homemade leather strap with deployant clasp...


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

On homemade racing strap with OEM clasp...


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

On homemade leather (from an aged belt) strap...


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

On homemade racing strap with deployant clasp...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

New arrival from Aaron Bespoke.

Bathyscaphe on black stingray strap.


----------



## AgentViper (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Seeking opinions or critiques of this green stingray strap on a Bathyscaphe. Yay or Nay?


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Orsoni said:


> Seeking opinions or critiques of this green stingray strap on a Bathyscaphe. Yay or Nay?
> 
> View attachment 15818493
> 
> View attachment 15818495


Yeah, its odd - the "most unworn" colours are 1. Purple, then 2. Gteen/Yellow. They can still look good. Most folks are conservative with their fashion.


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

Captain Willard on a Bund


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Willard on NATO, Erika's, as well as aftermarket mesh.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## grizzly83 (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

grizzly83 said:


> View attachment 15820973


That's a great looking strap ?


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

Got this one on a Haveston.


----------



## grizzly83 (Mar 11, 2021)

bigclive2011 said:


> That's a great looking strap ?


Thank you, I can't take credit for it tho. I saw a picture of a Pam with it online, so I stole the idea and got one myself. TC straps is where I got this one.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

SWilly67 said:


> Hamilton "Murph" on a Rios croc strap, yet again me dumping a black OEM strap due to my taste. As an aside, I own several Rios straps. They are excellent for the price.


A big Rios fan as well. Definitely agree.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

edboner said:


> On homemade leather strap with OEM clasp...
> 
> View attachment 15813431
> 
> ...


Awesome strap works Ed! Great seiko timepieces too! Love them as well as the choice of MIT logo.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Just joined up this wonderful thread.


----------



## EekTheCat (Feb 21, 2021)

Not OEM strap but an OEM look with the C&B Fifty


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I've posted this watch before, but this pic really shows off the Hirsch Robby.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dj-76 (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Star Classic #Orient #Horween















*


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Fall-winter strap:









Spring - summer strap:


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Non-OEM:









OEM / enhancement:


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

A new Dangerous9 strap arrived today


----------



## melikewatches (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

Little black dress


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Ka-chow!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

Moonwatch on a Bulang & Sons


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 15838655


Great looking combo. Do you mind if I ask where you got that strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

New Marathon strap on the LHD. Very soft and pliable. Very little vanilla smell. Good weight and fit. Still on the fence with the checkered design.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## VizslaFriend (Aug 4, 2020)

Speedy Panda on Hirsch Robby


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Calf leather strap and field watches


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

For more on this topic:








Show off your best strap combination⌚







www.watchuseek.com





The equal and opposite of this topoc:








Watches on Factory strap but NOT the original strap


One of my favorite VW tuners had a saying, "Upgrade with OEM parts." Meaning, sometimes the best upgrade comes from the manufacturer's own parts bin. I've done this for three of my watches - let's call this the inverse of the not-OEM-strap thread :) On the left is my Oris Artix GT chrono. It...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

I've been swapping out straps on latest arrival, Synchron Military.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ostrich leather on the Khaki.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)

Going bright for May:


----------



## r00ski (Oct 7, 2018)

Had a few I enjoyed over the years, but this one was like they were made for each other.


----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

Tag on Rally strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristheE (Apr 6, 2021)

I just got this Citizen this week and I didn't care for the stiff rubber strap it came with. I put the OEM strap back in the box with all the paperwork and went NATO.

I already had the khaki and the Bond, but I've got a black one and a grey one on the way. I've also got a leather one I'll wear on occasion.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

My Seiko 5 blackout on an Ostrich strap:


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15859551


That Ophion is a looker. Seems like a pretty impressive combination of design and finishing techniques for a fair price.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

41Mets said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is one beautiful watch ??


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> That is one beautiful watch


Thank you. It's insane.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeeFuce (Nov 23, 2020)

New Nick Manky hook strap. Love it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dgscott70 (Jul 17, 2017)

RGM/EOT Model 22 on ostrich leg leather









Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristheE (Apr 6, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

Barton silicone/cordura


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DantonIzzo (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Tribute to "74" on the 372.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## glass_citymd02 (Apr 10, 2016)

I love my Bonetto Cinturini 295 strap on my first gen Seiko Monster. I've been rocking this combo for a few years


----------



## Ofrankb (Mar 4, 2020)

govdubspeedgo said:


> just put this gshock strap on my sinn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the strap glowing in the dark !?!?


----------



## Ofrankb (Mar 4, 2020)

EnderW said:


> I love Seiko Cocktail time. But OEM strap could best be described as a backwards stiff piece of cr*p.
> So I wear it on Eulit Perlon and love it. I also tried blue Rios strap, but did not quite enjoy it.
> View attachment 15583656
> View attachment 15583657
> ...


Blue Rios strap is awesome


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)

OEM:










Rubberized leather:



















Kodiak:



















OEM:










Crocodile:


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Ofrankb said:


> Is the strap glowing in the dark !?!?


yep gshock strap from the Dwe-5600cc-3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Old style metal expander.


----------



## Ofrankb (Mar 4, 2020)

govdubspeedgo said:


> yep gshock strap from the Dwe-5600cc-3
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow I need one


----------



## Ofrankb (Mar 4, 2020)

SimOS X said:


> OEM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good


----------



## glass_citymd02 (Apr 10, 2016)

I put this Bonetto Cinturini 295 on my beater years ago and haven't changed it since. The look isn't for everyone but it is the most comfortable strap I've ever worn

EDIT: I apologize, I just realized that I posted this combo on this thread yesterday


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

41Mets said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Incredible combo! Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis Chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Addy (Feb 20, 2006)

Way better than perforated black.

Jim


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## edmurrow (Jan 13, 2021)

My favorites

Seiko 5 Speed Racers









And my Seiko SARB035 on a burgundy crocodile strap









So far, the only watch that I wear with the original band is my Seiko Willard, though I have a black waffle strap on hand when I'm ready to switch it up


----------



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)

I've ordered lots of custom straps, but here are a couple from Delugs on my Moser Perpetual Calendar:


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Barton black sail cloth helps make my GO a little bit more sporty/less formal:


http://imgur.com/UqA7YPY


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

gone but not forgotten.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Seiko SRPE55 on a Staib Asia mesh. While waiting for a _really_ cheesy leather strap to come in.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

None original walnut alligator ...


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## ChristheE (Apr 6, 2021)

Got a full charge on my Ecodrive today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ChristheE (Apr 6, 2021)

Went on a little adventure today and went with the grey NATO (keeper amputee).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)

Sinn U1 + Hirsch Robby = Perfection


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Yes it's cheesy. I just couldn't resist. Dear lord I miss surfing.


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Just about every watch I own is on something other than the OME strap / bracelet. Here's one:
























Custom blue alligator strap (to match blue shell cordovan chukkas).


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Seiko Sumo Ice Ice Diver on navy/white NATO.


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

SD43 on RubberB black / red strap.


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

50 fathoms on light brown alligator strap


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Ball Skindiver II on shell cordo strap (to match natty shell cordo footwear)


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

PO on Halloween NATO


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Victorinox Air Boss on Regiment NATO


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

SMP chrono on navy/orange NATO


----------



## Grand Omega (Oct 15, 2019)

Most of my collection is on on the original strap/bracelet

Top to bottom, Left to Right
Yes, No, Yes, No, No
Yes, No, Yes, Yes, No
No, No, No, Yes, Yes
No, No, No, No, Yes


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## JonnyDrama (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Piaget Polo S on a custom rolled edge canvas strap


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Does anyone know what this white threading style is called and what it's original purpose was? I've seen it on a bunch of watches. Is it just a decorative legacy type thing?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Peter Gunny.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

BTNMNKI said:


> Does anyone know what this white threading style is called and what it's original purpose was? I've seen it on a bunch of watches. Is it just a decorative legacy type thing?
> View attachment 15894179
> 
> View attachment 15894178
> View attachment 15894180


I think its usually called "two stitch." Per the attached link, thye appear to have been created about 1990 based on a vintage belt style. "Vintage" style two-stitch straps | Omega Forums


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)

Sinn 856 UTC on navy blue Barton elite rubber


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Aramar Sea Fury on a Hirsch Tiger









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Stowa Marine Original on Navy blue beaver tail strap by Aaron Bespoke


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Brazz (May 12, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

On an aftermarket rubber as the polished centre links were too blingy for my liking.


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Three not on the OEM strap&#8230;


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Barton canvas strap in Nantucket blue seems to agree with the gradient dial Airman.


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Disregard


----------



## MissileExpert (Mar 18, 2018)

Breitling Endurance Pro. I replaced the yellow rubber strap with a more subdued leather strap. Found one with yellow accents.


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

The Yema black leather strap was so stiff even after working it in as much as I could, then tried this thin yet supple leather Timex NATO strap I had. Another holed-rally strap is on order, though I'm happy with this current combo.


----------



## SugarPlumbus (May 22, 2021)

This strap is 3x the price of the watch.


----------



## mrplow25 (Jan 30, 2010)

Dekla Pilot on Hirsch Performance. One of the most comfortable strap I have










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

_Bico Grand Tuesday!







_


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

These straps came today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## trebor2 (Aug 13, 2017)

Hirsch Duke strap&#8230;..


----------



## Lazman678 (Nov 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## e0nblue (Nov 22, 2017)

I always take off the OEM strap off the watch because I end up flipping most of the watches I own. Here are some of my favorite straps:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e0nblue (Nov 22, 2017)

Custom stingray strap from an Etsy shop

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e0nblue (Nov 22, 2017)

The strap is from Veblenist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevisFrondFan (May 26, 2018)

OEM strap is wool. Aaron Pimentel made the Salmon skin strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Marking the beginning of summer with a Eulit Panama Perlon blue strap on a Stowa Antea 365.


----------



## trebor2 (Aug 13, 2017)

Similar to the strap that comes with the red dial Big Crown Pointer but much more supple and comfortable. On a Colareb&#8230;.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Nodus Sector Pilot.............










Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Enjoying my Alpina on a Martú calf leather strap with goat leather lining.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## R_P_C (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hamilton QNE on canvas/leather strap








Seiko 5 on ZRC tropic strap


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

ZM-73 said:


> Hamilton QNE on canvas/leather strap
> View attachment 15968949
> 
> Seiko 5 on ZRC tropic strap
> View attachment 15968950


I'm intrigued by your Hamilton! Can you please share more photos and info?


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

BRN said:


> I'm intrigued by your Hamilton! Can you please share more photos and info?


This is a Khaki Aviation QNE H76515523. 































I really like this watch and it's going great. Though a couple of other members told me they had some sort of trouble with the seconds hand, but I've had no trouble of any kind. The size of this one is 44mm. If that's too big Hamilton have the H76655123 (42mm) which is very similar to the QNE.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

All my watches get worn on non OEM straps come the warm weather. It makes them comfortable and ready for the sun and surf!!


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

ZM-73 said:


> This is a Khaki Aviation QNE H76515523.
> View attachment 15971744
> 
> View attachment 15971745
> ...


It's lovely! I love the framing around the seconds hand. Thanks for sharing more photos and info on it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Uncle Seiko Beads of Rice bracelet


----------



## pbubsy (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## pbubsy (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

INOX on leather:


----------



## wam22 (May 29, 2021)

Tag Heuer on a B&R Racing Strap


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I replaced the OEM bracelet with this DiModell Carbonio.








The bracelet went on this one.


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)

I have no idea what took me so long to give silicone watch straps a try. They are so comfortable.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Sea Q on a Crown and Buckle matte NATO - I love this combo, especially since the OEM strap and buckle was going to be almost $500.


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

Glycine Airman No. 1 on a custom Horween strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wwwryan (May 2, 2020)

Sinn 556ib on my colareb strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 1492945 (May 16, 2021)

I think this sail cloth strap goes well with my Raily (but i guess i'm biased).


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Couple of watches on the new WatchBandit Premium Perlon


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Kriescher 1929 on a Fluco single pass leather strap.
The other strap is an Eulit Canvas.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Salgud (Jun 5, 2018)

Of the five watches currently in my collection (I have five more that are currently for sale that I don’t consider in my collection) only one is on the original strap. That’s my Citizen eco-drive, my beater. I’m very picky about my straps. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## trebor2 (Aug 13, 2017)

Colareb make some great straps. Big Crown Pointer Date on a green.....


----------



## trebor2 (Aug 13, 2017)

&#8230;..and blue.....


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Rarely am I a fan of the OEM strap. I refuse to convince myself that the OEM strap was the absolute best strap option. Sometimes you have to rescue a piece and take things into your own hands with the proper strap color/style.


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Tissot Navigator.
Custom made strap.
















Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Nathanours (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mgonz12 (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

Sinn on Robby on Benchmade.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enzom09 (Mar 22, 2020)

My JLC MUT MP on a delugs gater strap.









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

DiverBob said:


> Rarely am I a fan of the OEM strap. I refuse to convince myself that the OEM strap was the absolute best strap option. Sometimes you have to rescue a piece and take things into your own hands with the proper strap color/style.


I don't like the oem straps for either the Glashutte sixties I have. I think both dials are significantly enhanced with a black strap.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

41Mets said:


> I don't like the oem straps for either the Glashutte sixties I have. I think both dials are significantly enhanced with a black strap.


Absolutely! Sometimes we have to take things into our own hands. Sometimes the OEM strap just fails the watch overall. Nothing like finding the right strap to bring out the potential. You hit a home run with that strap my friend!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Before:








After:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Not mine


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

I couldn't stand seeing AE1200 on narrow straps so I designed my own


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ChristiaanDN (Jun 14, 2021)

pbubsy said:


> View attachment 15979465
> View attachment 15979466
> View attachment 15979467


Ooo, I like how the orange on that submersible pops


----------



## ChristiaanDN (Jun 14, 2021)

WillHarris2306 said:


> I think this sail cloth strap goes well with my Raily (but i guess i'm biased).
> 
> View attachment 15991536
> 
> ...


Nope, you're correct. I was also today years old when I learned about sailcloth straps. Thanks!


----------



## pbubsy (Nov 21, 2008)

ChristiaanDN said:


> Ooo, I like how the orange on that submersible pops


Thanks! I like bright colors on this one. It's my "loud" watch. I have a bunch of bright and neon colors for it.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ChristiaanDN (Jun 14, 2021)

pbubsy said:


> Thanks! I like bright colors on this one. It's my "loud" watch. I have a bunch of bright and neon colors for it.


That's awesome! Good to know they're strap monsters. Do you have a preferred strap brand that make those colors?


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## pbubsy (Nov 21, 2008)

ChristiaanDN said:


> That's awesome! Good to know they're strap monsters. Do you have a preferred strap brand that make those colors?


Panatime has some decent straps on the cheap and if you wait for a sale, Horus straps are OEM quality and can be had for less than half OEM price. With buckles. Love their colors. I have lime green, hi lighter yellow and orange from Horus so far.


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Tudor P01 on WJean mesh.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16013711


You always have great watch/strap combos. Cheers


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

This has such a Bund style case, I have the full dive kit with Isofrane and the president style bracelet, but this strap suits the watch well for regular wear, if not diving use.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

maguirejp said:


> You always have great watch/strap combos. Cheers


Thanks very much.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

My oldest Panerai on my oldest aftermarket strap, a Toshi saddle leather.










which has matured to an amazing colour.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

When I bought this watch, it came with a blingy steel "grain of rice" bracelet. You could order a black croc strap from the manufacturer too. What I did is have the strap custom made in orange and that's how I've been wearing it since day one.


----------



## Flash-BCR (Jul 14, 2021)

I collect Bertucci's and have a half dozen or so on the titanium or stainless bracelets. They are a bit rare, so I look for them. Well, there I was looking at the Bertucci 'pre-owned watches' board and the one in the picture below pops up. It's an older vintage (for them), maybe 2004-2006 and has what appears to be a stretch bracelet. Well, ok. So I buy it and when I get it, it's a Spiedel twist-o-flex!...So I call them up and asked if that was an option back in the day. Nope, they had the band laying around and put it on the watch....lol. I thought that was pretty funny (we both laughed about it) and it was cheap enough so I kept it...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ammo pouch leather.


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## WatchEnthusiast_JT (Jul 23, 2021)

these look great!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)

Not sure about James Cook wearing brown pants yet...


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 1feelingleft (Oct 31, 2019)

Seiko 5 on a Barton rubber strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## trebor2 (Aug 13, 2017)

Oris Big Crown Pointer Date on a Colareb Strapple (made from apple skin).


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 16054305


Hand dyed!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

41Mets said:


> Hand dyed!


Yep...a couple of applications of black hair dye. It really toned down the bright "look at me" blue.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sugman said:


> Yep...a couple of applications of black hair dye. It really toned down the bright "look at me" blue.


I like the brighter blue but it makes it like a different watch. Definitely toned down!


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

I got a Citizen Skyhawk from the Bay. It was listed as needing a new battery. A little bit later under an LED light it woke up and was nicely charging. It took 3 days under the light to get a full charge and it works well.

The original strap was falling apart so it was replaced with an Uncle Seiko Velcro strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## johare (Dec 21, 2013)

Cascadia croc strap with an oem buckle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

If it's a watch it's likely spending time on something other than what it came on.


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)

OK. So I was REALLY bored and had an extra Seiko bracelet from an SRPE51 that i had lying around since replacing it with one of the Long Island Watch bracelets. I decided to see if i could fit it to the Bulova Lunar Pilot that came with the leather and nylon straps. Well, it fits and i actually like the feel of it on a bracelet. I could have done a much better job dremeling the end links but it doesnt bother me enough that i am going to get new ones and try again....yet


----------



## jcb272 (May 12, 2021)

hogwldfltr said:


> If it's a watch it's likely spending time on something other than what it came on.


Yacht master looks best of the bunch. Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Here's my GO on an $8 silicone strap


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)

41Mets said:


> Here's my GO on an $8 silicone strap


That dial is just spectacular, 41Mets.. Beautiful watch...


----------



## slugworth (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yema Meangraf Super R70 on a Piero Magli bracelet.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## soundfanz (Apr 15, 2012)

No pics at this time, but none of my 8 watches are worn with the strap that came with watch at purchase. I don't wear or like bracelets, so generally buy leather, although I do have a Rubber strap on a diver and another watch on a Barton canvas strap.
One of the many joys I get out of owning watches is buying a watch.....and then scouring the internet looking for a strap that 'I think' will do it justice.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Let's try this combo today...


----------



## Moonlighting (Aug 6, 2015)

Omega and the Artem sailcloth strap. I'm really digging this sporty look, and the quality of the strap is outstanding to boot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## andybcrx (Jun 25, 2016)

Glashutte PML on Hirsch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## johare (Dec 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Junghans on vintage style rally leather. Break the cycle...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Damasko DA 343 (discontinued) on a Fluco leather single pass


----------



## johare (Dec 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

On a combat straps piece


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Another from Aaron at Combat Straps.
















Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I like the minimalist strap so that it doesn't distract from one of the most beautiful dials I have ever seen ?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Vandaag Tiefsee on a Watchbandit Tropical Style rubber strap.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

IWC Portugieser on a Kuki strap, line Strong&Flex, ostrich.

I think it looks much better than the OEM black alligator.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## X-Tian (Jun 11, 2015)

I feel like I'm cheating. While it's an OEM strap, it's not this watch's OEM strap!


----------



## X-Tian (Jun 11, 2015)

Wow. Great look, and fantastic photography. I'm on their site now and I am compelled to say by way of comparison, they should hire you!



StufflerMike said:


> View attachment 16098640
> 
> Vandaag Tiefsee on a Watchbandit Tropical Style rubber strap.


----------



## roy.erlich36 (Feb 2, 2020)

Pretty fun strap









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


Awesome! Great looking strap and buckle.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Alpina









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

One of many


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

This is technically not on the OEM strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)

Sand Cordura Leather from Clockwork Synergy.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## oprhodium39 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bulova Accutron A-15








(LeatherArtStore on Etsy)


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

I recently put my Seiko Samurai on a Uncle Seikos Razorwire bracelet and love it! It's so comfortable and looks really cool...


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

Here's one.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)

Switch to suede for autumn.


----------



## dbp512 (Jun 17, 2021)

Almost all of my watches are on aftermarket straps, today is a CW with a sail cloth strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

It's not particularly non OEM straps. It's that I want QR pins on straps to facilitate occasional changes, and I want deployant clasps to reduce strap wear, so often the OEM strap comes off.


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Schofield on Ostrich with TI Roller Buckle
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Accessvirus (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

On a leather nato for a change of look.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Switched it, today, from this...








to this...








Neither is OEM.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)

ZM-73 said:


> Bulova Accutron A-15
> View attachment 16154534
> 
> (LeatherArtStore on Etsy)


Did you mod the A15? Looks great.


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)

Madcatblue39 said:


> Did you mod the A15? Looks great.


Nevermind, just found that this one was done before the one I have.


----------



## 829maxx (Oct 23, 2019)

Felt this watch was a little more casual than the original Croc leather strap suggested so I put it on an aftermarket rubber and I really like it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16170332


What a clean looking watch, Bigclive. Classy!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Toomanywatchesklm said:


> What a clean looking watch, Bigclive. Classy!


Thanks very much, one of Longines latest range, a very under appreciated brand IMO.


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> Thanks very much, one of Longines latest range, a very under appreciated brand IMO.


I agree 100%. I have a 1953 Longines that I inherited from my dad, beautiful little watch..


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Timex Easy Reader T28201 on Barton's


----------



## itsjay (Sep 2, 2021)

Here's my Glashutte Original PanoMaticLunar dressed down from the stock gator strap on a woven NATO. I absolutely love the combination.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## d55124 (Dec 9, 2011)

Omega Seamaster 300M on ZuluDiver Sailcloth


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Shark from 7Strap:


----------



## d55124 (Dec 9, 2011)

. . . and on Hadley Roma Cordura


----------



## d55124 (Dec 9, 2011)

Tudor Black Bay 58 Blue on ZuluDiver black/gray


----------



## southwest timers (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## Can1860 (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## 11justsomekid (Dec 21, 2021)

I call it my "dress-field"


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

PeteJE said:


> View attachment 16311379
> 
> View attachment 16311378


Nice, what brand/type is the strap?
Thanks!


----------



## inray (May 8, 2015)

My Sinn 556i/rs on Colareb Siena, a leather strap I do love to pair with field/pilot/gada watches.


----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)

obomomomo said:


> Nice, what brand/type is the strap?
> Thanks!











Ezra Leather Rubber Performance Hybrid Strap Black


Performance Hybrid Genuine Top Grain Calf Leather Rubber Watch Straps. Waterproof Sports Diver Watch Bands Men & Women 20mm 22mm 24mm Watch Straps US SG UK




www.strapseeker.com


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

The original quality leather strap made by Schott NYC is classy, but fits little men's wrists - wearing custom old thick leather NATO


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

New rally strap from Windup Watch Shop


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Invicta 9937


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

The Bund style case of this SuperPro was just calling for a Bund strap  The 3 piece isofrane in the dive kit has never been mounted to this watch.


----------



## GConn (Oct 27, 2014)

Very old pic, I think 2015  Haven't seen any wrist for years.


----------



## Zerofail (Sep 28, 2008)

Speedy on Nato! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

My little Montage on a Laco bracelet:


----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

Before:










A Rios1931 alligator for Omega deployant 










After 


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Not from today. 


























Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Julian2020 (May 11, 2021)

I’m getting fond of nylon straps. Light, comfortable, washable and inexpensive. Did I mention tough? These straps are like seat belts. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guster16 (12 mo ago)

Steiny on nato









Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## Guster16 (12 mo ago)

Also an oris on cordovan









Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## Guster16 (12 mo ago)

itsjay said:


> Here's my Glashutte Original PanoMaticLunar dressed down from the stock gator strap on a woven NATO. I absolutely love the combination.
> 
> View attachment 16177839


:swoon

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## novawatchguy (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mankantoo (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

The majority of my watches have been swapped to an aftermarket strap. Some are bracelet to strap because I feel leather is more comfortable. Some leather straps I find boring so I switch them out, I'm quite partial to rally style perforated straps. The Alpina Startimer came with a goofy sailcloth strap and I switched to leather immediately.

Original/Replacement













































































I could post many more!


----------



## CMartinEnt (Nov 23, 2019)

itsjay said:


> Here's my Glashutte Original PanoMaticLunar dressed down from the stock gator strap on a woven NATO. I absolutely love the combination.
> 
> View attachment 16177839


That watch is beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

A period hair puller expander.


----------



## Cheep (9 mo ago)

bulova mil ships on 1960s military strap








vintage sea wolf on vintage tropic








edox chronorally-s on cheap etsy flat link that I did a diy brush finish on.


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)

Aqua Terra on a Barton elite silicone


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Apex on the newly arrived Ukraine Red Cross appeal strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## KubaSZ (9 mo ago)

I don't think I've ever kept any of my watches on their original straps. Here is my Seiko SNZG on a lovely army green NATO.


----------



## KubaSZ (9 mo ago)

Urban Tuna on a great MN strap.


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Shark Mesh is best on this one..


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Glashutte on purple alligator


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Dekla pilot on strapsco dassari classic vintage brown 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

kritameth said:


> View attachment 16606024


Like that Krit 👍🏻

Matches my shorts….










😎


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

My Ukraine strap is still doing the rounds.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> Like that Krit 👍🏻
> 
> Matches my shorts….
> 
> ...


Those pants are what I need to complete this ensemble!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

kritameth said:


> Those pants are what I need to complete this ensemble!
> View attachment 16606305


Good for where I live nowadays….tractors and rape seed as far as the eye can see.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> Good for where I live nowadays….tractors and rape seed as far as the eye can see.
> 
> View attachment 16606308


Lovely view @bigclive2011!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

kritameth said:


> Lovely view @bigclive2011!


Over my back fence….I’ve escaped cars and housing developments 👍🏻


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Timedummy (8 mo ago)

CMartinEnt said:


> That watch is beautiful!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I couldn't agree more, absolutely stunning. This may be the picture that put me over the edge. Thanks @itsjay !!

Who makes that strap?


----------



## EnjoyYourTime (9 mo ago)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)

After the race




__
MaDTempo


__
Sep 2, 2016












  








Bar Hopping




__
MaDTempo


__
Nov 19, 2017












  








Staring at the Sunset in Negril




__
MaDTempo


__
Apr 4, 2021












  








Cruisin' Alaska




__
MaDTempo


__
Apr 6, 2021












  








Patio




__
MaDTempo


__
Sep 5, 2021


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

Addiesdive Vintage Diver on a Tropic rubber strap. Period correct look for sure.


----------



## itsjay (Sep 2, 2021)

Glad to hear it! For all other folks' benefit, this is the one I got: Slate Grey Woven Fabric Nylon Military Watch Band Straps 20mm | Etsy



Timedummy said:


> I couldn't agree more, absolutely stunning. This may be the picture that put me over the edge. Thanks @itsjay !!
> 
> Who makes that strap?
> 
> View attachment 16652467


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Throw or sew 🤔

Sew….it’s an old friend.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

AAMC said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful combo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grégoire (Apr 30, 2008)

Because why not?


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

On 24mm Shark Mesh!
TCM: “Mare” (47mm)


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

the original was just so…


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)

Baltic


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

This watch inspires me to try different straps on it. Its OEM bracelet has been claimed by another one of my watches and not letting go of it.


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Here are several...

Hirsch Accent on the Aqua Terra:

















Miltat Hexad on the SMP (I know, not a strap, but also not OEM):









Hirsch Robby on the DA46:


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andye36 (8 mo ago)

Sorry, no pictures. But I can say I don't have a single watch on an OEM strap. As many on YouTube have recommended, I buy my watches on the OEM bracelet, then buy the watch straps I want to make the exact look I am going for.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SKX007 on a Morellato Volley strap and a 009 on a Strapcode rollball rally bracelet.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hammy on a Ukraine fundraiser nato.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ILeicaWatches (9 mo ago)

Grand Seiko SBGA387 Kirazuri on a Jubilee: )











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my CPH2173 using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Barton Straps quick release complements heat blued hands nicely but, I’ve forgotten what type of blue they are calling the strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

A bit of canvas for the SD.


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## jpwatchme (Jan 10, 2021)

Highly recommend the watch steward for non-oem non-leather options, I have several and couldn't be happier!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

ANONIMO on BOREALIS


----------



## BevisFrondFan (May 26, 2018)

*Ralph Lauren RL67 Safari Chronometer 39 mm on H Moser Strap. Original was tan canvas but too short.*


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)

redSLED said:


> View attachment 16722627


What strap is that? Looks great.


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

falika said:


> What strap is that? Looks great.


Thanks. First saw the strap here, so I bought it:








Monster Straps Slate Blue Nubuck Leather Strap


The San Antonio Zoo is treasure to the state of Texas. It is nationally ranked as one of the best zoos in the country and provides ecological and zoological conservation efforts that benefit all of…



strapsense.com




A little pricey but no regrets.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ANONIMO MILITARE on Baseball Mitt/Glove Strap*


----------



## mtallman (Jul 6, 2012)

I couldn’t make up my mind so I’ve been swapping out between a gray and blue nato.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

MARANEZ RAWAI BRASS 47mm on MoTT straps
… for a walk w/the wife after dinner..


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

I almost never (other than the rubber straps) use the OEM straps.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Aero2001 (Sep 25, 2014)

Citizen titanium diver on Hirsch Ayrton strap.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Nethuns No.5 Swiss*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*The Largest of the GRUPPO GAMMA’s
47mm Titanium Vanguard (MKIII)
ON MOTT STRAPS (our own Solar g-shocker)*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Morellato Volley on my Aragon Divemaster


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Zlatoust Agat ChS195 Bronze “the small one”*




































*…and a Squirrel !*








*Cheers! *


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*GRUPPO GAMMA Vanguard Bronze
“The Rare Teal Dial” (On Di Stefano’ Strap) (44mm)*




































*and…
“Drive it like you Stole it!”*








*Cheers! *


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*another ZLATTY…
Bronze-n-Stainless-n-Mokume (46mm)*



























*approved by Mothers-n-Grandmothers everywhere..*








*Cheers! *


----------



## Mister X (May 31, 2017)

Grey today.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Superbowlsaints74 (Nov 22, 2018)

Crown and Buckle single pass nato. Amazing.


----------



## Superbowlsaints74 (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)

View attachment 16742604


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Cheep (9 mo ago)

di-modell shark strap


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Available on Etsy and Ebay, soft and supple black calf deployant by KavaleerHandMadeStraps from the Ukraine...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“The Big One..The Real Deal”
Zlatoust 192-ChS (Agat) 60mm (75mm w/Crown) (Hand-Cranker)*









*Baseball Straps & Coasters by MOTT STRAPS (Solar g-shocker)*



























*and MR. BEAN…*








*Cheers! *


----------



## Erivera0202 (Mar 2, 2019)

The Zodiac Super Sea Wolf Z09210 on a green canvas strap.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*GRUPPO GAMMA Vanguard Bronze MKIII
on Di Stefano’ Strap (Blue Dial) (44mm)*



























*“TAAA—DAAA!”*








*CHEERS!  *


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Ain’t no Diver Today,….& it’s kinda Big!
The CORUM BUBBLE (45mm)



























Cheers! *


----------



## Belzoni (Jun 6, 2015)

Gray wave SMP on Isoswiss rubber.


----------



## Belzoni (Jun 6, 2015)

SMP Nekton on Hirsch Robby.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_*Diving for 45mm Bronze Sharks Today*_
*

























*
_*Cheers Big Ears! *_


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Finally My New A1 45mm Unsealed!
& quickly onto a Stingray…











































*


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

All but the two Casios!


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Two outa Three Ain’t Bad..



































CHEERS BIG EARS!! *


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Speedy on Baseball Tuesday












































Cheers! *


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Ol’School ARTEGO Today..


























Cheers!*


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Only a few of my watches travel on aftermarket straps.

The BB 925 came with a brown leather strap that really did it no favors so I've put it on fitted rubber:










My Omega AT strap was also a very bland brown version for a watch in it's price range, so I had one made to fit....











And a nice Hamilton Jazzmaster also had a strap so non-complimentary that I'm sure it cost them potential sales. Replaced with a burgundy strap to closer match.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*KALMAR in a SUIT SATURDAY..

















CHEERS BIG EARS!! *


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…geez, I’ve gotta work today
(but,..I guess I’ve gotta work sometime though)

















Cheers All!…….. *


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Traveling Monday Blues..47mm*
_*

























*_
*Cheers! *


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

New navy blue beaver tail from Aaron bespoke


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MAS Arcticus on a new strap from StrapsCo


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ILeicaWatches (9 mo ago)

Does a bracelet count as a strap?? If so then this : )


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ZILLA RESPECT












































Peace! *


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

No limits rubber on the Turtle.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Peter Gunny on the Schofield Bronze beater.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Doxa on Perlon


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Two Trailer Park Girls Go
..Round The Outside”
..Round The Outside”
”GUESS WHO‘S BACK…. BACK AGAIN?” 
KAVENTSMANN’s BACK….BACK AGAIN!



























PROOF of LIFE:



























MADDOG Buckle:


























..Apologies for so many pics!
..JEERS!  *


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*..a STORM’s a COMING 


























 ….. “How Do WE Sleep, While Our BEDS Are BURNING..”
”The TIME has Come, To PAY the Rent, To PAY OUR SHARE!” .... *


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Gondar Bronze on Bund Tuesday





















































Cheers ‘Tina Ears! *


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Signalmanon on an OEM Panerai strap, sorry Giles, least I kept the right buckle 😉


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Got ‘Tina?…
















*


----------



## Alex SBD (Jun 5, 2021)

steinhart on nato
CW on nato w bronze hardware
Bremont U2 on bremont s500 strap
Smp on nato
Seiko LX on sinn strap
Bremont s500 on nato


----------



## BoostMasterZero (Dec 2, 2021)

Just put this strap on 30 minutes ago. This strap matches the Mido gray dial, red second hand, and black bezel.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…a Creepy FLY Landed on Hand!


























Cheers!*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Evening Switch ‘em Up for some Biz & Dinner..



























Yea…I Know, It’s a Non-Diver..








& How do you Make a Speedmaster Chunky?
..Put it on a Bund,
Post it, & Run!*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*It’za Blumo Myself Friday..


























Cheers to “Arrested Development”*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

Cheap knockoff of an actual Breitling mesh beacelet.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

Almost never on OEM, unless it's the rubber in black, blue, green or orange.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ANONIMO’NDAY (Swiss)

















“Wish Me Luck”!*


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Bulova Lunar on Mankey hook-strap.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Epos Emotion on a brown Camille Fournet strap with blue stitching.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Shaded blue smooth leather deployant by Maria at KavalerHandmadeStrap on Etsy and Ebay...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*If My Boss Call’s,
….Tell Him, I’m Busy Working,
and, Can Not Be Disturbed!….


















Bob Loblaw:








(Arrested Development)
Ha!*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*The Dinner Time Switch Up…


























Don’t Ask..*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

This comes on alligator but it’s summer and I sweat. So I put it on this cheap Barton canvas which resembles a canvas option that GO makes. I like the strap but the holes fray at the edges


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Aqualand (7 mo ago)




----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

Seamaster on a Stone Creek Straps English Frog strap


----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

Breitling Transocean on two Stone Creek Straps, one brown leather and one cognac horn back


----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

GV2 Tonneau on a Stone Creek Strap Elephant strap


----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

Zenith Elite on a Stone Creek Straps brown alligator strap.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Wicked Pearl Diver on a strap from JuntoWatch (Etsy) 








Parlon on a Vario bund


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

Chinese watch on a Sinn strap.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## AC_Rider (Sep 23, 2019)

Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro 600. It came on a steel bracelet, but today it's on a Barton Elite Silicone strap.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*DOXA 1500T Pool-rambler
“NO DIVING…You’ll Bump Your Head”



































Yay it’s Friday!*


----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

the strap adaptors finally arrived for my gw 3000


----------



## Aladave (Nov 1, 2021)

Christopher Ward Aquitaine on a blue Artem 22mm strap.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Archer Straps military green canvas. This is the only photo you will see online where you can also see the AR coating on the Hamilton.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## harpervalley (Mar 1, 2021)

manofrolex said:


>


If you don't mind, more pictures of that nice strap and details of the vendor - lovely!
Thank you.


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

My favorite watch in my collection on a tropic rubber strap - perfect summer combination.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Yesterday afternoon it was on rubber, then yesterday evening this Hirsch Tiger arrived.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## drums4money (Jun 3, 2008)

Basic black


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)

Rolex Sub fitted with a Pebro Barbour in Purple


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*BRA-ss + sta-INLESS
= 49mm of “BRAINLESS” activity Today..



























Apologies,








(My Wife, has called twice, & lectured me as well…)*


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Strapcode Miltat.







Strapcode Miltat MT 065.







Vance.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*TERRA CIELO MARE: CRONO SORCI VERDI LE (#287)
(on MOTT STRAPS!)


























Cheers! *


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

Trying out an $18 eBay special on the 563. Rarely do I have any of my watches on OEM straps or bracelets.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*TERRA CIELO MARE : MARE (Sea) (Italian)

















“Happy Happy Friday”!*


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## OmegaA (7 mo ago)

Omega 105.012-66 on a Forstner Komfit Bracelet, straight-end.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*TERRA CIELO MARE "SMOKEY" JOE PETRALI LE (47mm)


























Um,..yea*


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…Keep Thinking how I Failed at: “This Year..”
“We’re Gonna Take a Vacation at the Beach”


























next year,..next year.*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

Ernst Benz with this bold strap design made from nearly a century old Japanese canvas. Great choice for the Chronolunar


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Just a “Grab-n-Go” Today..
..No Winding, No Setting, & No Hacking! 
(Edit: just noticed it’s not set on the correct date…Geez!  ) (& I’m not gonna fix it, not today!)

















Enjoy the Day!*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Toshi Kudo leather on the 88.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ANONIMO-n-GO!..


























Enjoy!*


----------



## Cpb2010 (4 mo ago)

Stowa Antea KS with casual shoes.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Citizen auto on a Foxley strap. 
















NJ0140-17E


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*I Don’t Care,
I’m gonna wear this to Work today!

















ARMIDA MAN!*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“All I wanted was a Pepsi..
Just one Pepsi..
And she wouldn't give it to me..
..Just a Pepsi!”


























“I’m Not Crazy!” *


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*No Tippy-Toeing round Today..
SQUALE 101 ATMOS (2002-A)


























Happy “Labor Day”!!*


----------



## glass_citymd02 (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Slam_affiche (Jul 30, 2021)

UG polerouter on a fluco strap









Sent from my NE2213 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

SZSB018


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)

Panerai on a Rios1931 Firenze in Sand


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Steeldive “Puck” for today!
(SD1976P Monoblock 48mm)


























“Bitzer”! (Shaun the Sheep)*


----------



## JustWatchMe925 (4 mo ago)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Into the Blue again, after the money's gone
Once in a lifetime, water flowing underground..

















“Same As It Ever Was…”
“Same As It Ever Was…”
“Same As It Ever Was…”
“Same As It Ever Was…”*


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

ManCaveLeather leather strap on a *Lenvino Lecronos*


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

ZM-73 said:


> ManCaveLeather leather strap on a *Lenvino Lecronos*
> View attachment 16885938
> 
> View attachment 16885943


That is a sharp time piece! 👍🏼


----------



## Potatolord26 (8 mo ago)

Hamilton khaki scuba 43 on bretling super ocean heritage rubber strap . Strap code/miltat clasp


----------



## Nmishkin (Aug 12, 2018)

Omega SMP 300 on a Horus digital camo strap


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## TireShopBoy (Jun 23, 2017)

Seiko SARB033 on a grey sailcloth strap.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

CDNS said:


> That is a sharp time piece! 👍🏼


Thank you.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Ever See One of THESE??”..


























“MUNSONED” (v.) - 
to be up a creek without a paddle; 
to have the whole world in the palm of your hand and blow it.*


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*FiTs ME JuSt FINE…



































and Right Under the SHIRT-CUFFS..*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Distressed red leather from Dr Phil, with a heat blued sewn in pre V buckle.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Steinhart Bronze (47mm)

















Cheers! *


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*JENNY Caribbean 300

















Enjoy Today!*


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bronze beater on a Peter Gunny.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Can1860 (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## Blackbay98 (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MmmBacon (Aug 3, 2018)

AT on an Artem Sailcloth










And on an Erika’s Original MN strap


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

Another Artem Sailcloth.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)

This combo works well


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ostrich leather on the Smiths.


----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

Some custom Italian strap style with Ernst Benz and the Chronolunar. Steel military design with fun colors. Swiss watch, Italian everything else


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*STEINHART
Nav B-Uhr 47 Automatik B-Muster


























“Fly ‘em, don’t Dive ‘em”..*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Very few of mine ever are to be honest….this 687 is on a Peter Gunny, superb soft and comfortable straps for those that havnt tried one.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hamilton Navy Pioneer on Vario bund (and without).


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*MATIC 60 ATMOS by SQUALE 


























..Now I want a “Red Beanie” too!
Cheers!*


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## yk101 (Jun 29, 2010)

Here are a few of my watches


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## AllenG (Oct 21, 2020)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16903205


👌 👏. Wow, what a great combo


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

the Watch Steward Poly strap. 100% awesome!


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Well, of posts I’ve started in my time, this one might very well have the most post responses!

Here is a really unique green strap that, depending on the lighting, brings out either darker green tones or even turquoises.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Tagdevil said:


> the Watch Steward Poly strap. 100% awesome!
> View attachment 16925001


LFGM!


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.










Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*AQUALAND Chrono on HORUS


















giving it some Charge time..

















but, who’s chopper is it?
It’s “Zed’s”…
Who’s “Zed”?…*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

687 now on a distressed ammo leather from Dr Phil.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

On a Hirsch Tiger…


----------



## Lek (Nov 10, 2018)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*and it’s “Zilla” Time…

















…just a relaxing Sunday*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Schofield on a Panerai strap…sorry Giles.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"I hope you know that this will go down
on your permanent record”..



































“Oh yeah?..
Well don't get so distressed,
..Did I happen to mention that I'm impressed?”*


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Lew & Huey …and “Sparky” the Dog!












































“You can Beat Me Down, but I’ll Keep Coming Back” (CV)*


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jt33301 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.























Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## usgajim_2935 (12 mo ago)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*a Baseball Glove Strap on a Makara??
..(It’s the Only way I could Wear it!)



































Finally Finishing Up a Complete Watch Rotation!! (70+?)*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*The Citizen Eco-Zilla & Uniden DFR7 Radar Detector Combo..you just can’t go wrong

















…and I can’t get my car outa second gear!*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…It’s really not that BIG


























“Jeers!”*


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

Vintager on Panerai


----------



## Greg75 (Jan 28, 2008)

When it might get wet, my BP FF is kept on the OEM nato or sailcloth. Otherwise it's on this light gray ostrich leg with blue stitching and lining, made for me by Aaron @aaronpim .


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## jonysan (Nov 21, 2018)

Erika's Corsa









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)

Both on Martu straps


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*AQUA on LAND in the GARDEN on SUNDAY

















“Excuse Me, ..What Did You Say?”*


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Wishin' I were a fast freight train”…

















“Born on the Bayou”… (Creedence Clearwater Revival, circa1969)*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Where No-One Knows Who You Are..


























But, …they could probably figure that out pretty quick*


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## usgajim_2935 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

This baseball strap arrived today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling on Ostrich










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*KAVEEE Sunday!
…and boy am I “Triggered”



































Kaventsmann Triggerfish (#NR 20)*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“NOT“ my Boat..*




































*“Gangnam Style”…ahhh, the memories*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## SennaGTS (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Ernst Benz Chronodiver swapped out on Barton rubber today


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Bulova MIL-SHIPS on a Casio DW-5600B-1A strap.
It fits, but the lug to lug distance and the strap attachment isn't working well.


----------



## usgajim_2935 (12 mo ago)

red stitching on es!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Beechcreekgary (3 mo ago)

Vaer C3 Korean on Bond


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*and, it just never ends…



































“Ground Control,..to Major Tom”*


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## szatoshi (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## jkh5000 (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Distressed canvas with sewn in heated pre vendome buckle by Dr Phil.


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

"Snakeskin" strap instead of the stainless OEM


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Electrolyte


























“I'm Martin Sheen,
I'm Steve McQueen,
I'm Jimmy Dean…”*


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Zero on a blue leather from Dr Phil.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Smiths on an Ostrich leather.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hammy on a nato for a change.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*NETHUNS NO. 5 (Swiss)



































Enjoy the Sunset*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*How BIG is the difference between…
the 45mm Rawai & THE 49mm RAWAI?


























“Curb”*


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Marlin on a period “Expander”


----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Wishing it was the 53mm one..
..but nope it’s only the 46mm
































& no.. it’s Not “Al Bundy” Friday*


----------



## mpvick (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Zero on a blue Dr Phil strap.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

Watch Steward


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*..AWARE
























just a NOBODY today*


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Airborne 44 for Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Distressed red leather by Dr Phil.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*a White Whale today
































..a friend of mine*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ostrich leather on the Smiths.


----------



## malioil (May 7, 2011)

Longines BigEye Titanium on DeLugs Taupe Saffiano leather strap, and SeaGull Mount Everest on DeLugs Natural Nubuck leather strap.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Yeah, we're running a little bit hot tonight..”
























Panama*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*on the Bund today
















Peace*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Two Squale on Watchbandits straps.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

StufflerMike said:


> View attachment 17023139
> 
> 
> Two Squale on Watchbandits straps.


Nice one mike! I have the onda azzurro as well.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Gotta make the Donuts..
























"You don't need double talk;
…..you need Bob Loblaw"*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Peter Gunny on the Beater.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Terra Cielo Mare
















Six Million Dollar Debt..*


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

All of mine are on aftermarket straps from Hirsch, ZuluDiver, Barton, Archer Straps etc.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Teal Blue Dial’d Gruppo Gamma 
on Simona Di Stefano (R.I.P.)
















“You come to a point in your life
when you really don’t care what people think about you,
you just care what you think about yourself.”
– Evel Knievel*


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)

Fall color from Atelier del Sur.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Apeks on a nato.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ehhh, ..this old thing?

























sure thing..*


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“HEY NOW..”
























“THE KING of ALL MEDIA”*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Joearch (Oct 24, 2011)

Many great example here. Panerai loves a non OEM strap.


----------



## agravelle (Jun 23, 2016)

IWC Mark XX on my custom-made IWC-style black glazed calfskin.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Toshi stag skin on the 382.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Suit Off, Bronze On..
























It really was a Great Childhood!*


----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)

Strap Smith used an old ammo pouch from WW2


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

New Peter Gunny.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Turkey lurkey doo, and Turkey lurkey dap,…
I eat that Turkey,…..Then I take a Nap!”
































and a “Happy Thanksgiving” to all!*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Enjoying the KAVENTSMANN TRIGGERFISH while “ignoring” my work today..
























Enjoy the Day!*


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Electricianz the MokaZ on a taupe leather strap from ManCaveLeather.


----------



## Bigcupj (6 mo ago)




----------



## Bigcupj (6 mo ago)

Bonzodog said:


> View attachment 17056774


I just recently got into the Erika’s original straps! It’s all I wear now.


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Greg75 (Jan 28, 2008)

View attachment 17058468


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SBDC171 on mott straps baseball glove leather


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

+1 for Mott...


----------



## Ofacertainage (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Joshua G (Mar 4, 2021)

Dornbluth 99.1-M on black stingray with double central pearl and red accents by Aaron Bespoke / Combat Straps.


----------



## Joshua G (Mar 4, 2021)

Rodentman said:


> This baseball strap arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 16982966
> 
> View attachment 16982965


Wow. I've never cared much for Panerai and I'm not really into baseball, either...

But this watch + strap combo = 🔥

You've got me seriously reconsidering my anti-Panerai attitude


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Peter Gunny on the Beater.


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Edit: I probably should have named the strap: DiModell Carbonio


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

A Crown & Buckle wine colored strap on my new Farer Discovery


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Orient M-Force STI LE (47mm) (on Gunny Strap!)*
_*
























ORIENT Sponsored Race Car:







*_
*Cheers!*


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Laco Marine on a red Fluco single pass leather strap










Damasko DA 343 on a Tropical rubber










Sub Delta Ace MK 2 on a Watchbandit single pass Nato


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Sinn U50 on a Steveo para strap.









Tudor 79220N on a Steveo para strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Panerai on the Schofield……..Sorry Giles 😬


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Traveling with the Steinhart Traveller GMT*
_*































*_
*..& Staying ahead of the Pack*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Flying Tiger”*
_*







































*_
*“Bitzer” (Shaun the Sheep)*


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## In tempo (1 mo ago)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 17053114
> 
> 
> New Peter Gunny.


WOW! Big Clive, you have some killer watches! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

In tempo said:


> WOW! Big Clive, you have some killer watches! Thanks for sharing!


Thanks very much…we do our best 😉


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## In tempo (1 mo ago)

agravelle said:


> IWC Mark XX on my custom-made IWC-style black glazed calfskin.
> View attachment 17047568


Beautiful work! It's right at home next to the Montblanc.


----------



## In tempo (1 mo ago)

deepsea03 said:


> SBDC171 on mott straps baseball glove leather


That looks great! 
I still have my old A2000. I should look into getting a strap made from it.


----------



## In tempo (1 mo ago)

garydusa said:


> *a White Whale today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary D, Great collection! Thanks for sharing. It's fun watching you and Big Clive "throwdown." haha 
How do you guys take such good pictures?
Glen


----------



## Solbor (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Reverend123! (Apr 11, 2020)

My Seiko on a Gunny bund, because everything looks better on a bund!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)

Put this Oak and Oscar on a Forstner band that has the flex clip. Very comfortable and no need to micro adjust.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Sinn 856 Flieger II


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

On a DiModell Carbonio…


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

(edit: SO on a tropic-style strap from Wolbrook...recommended)


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

Artem Sailcloth


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

1305 on a Hurricane 13 shark.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

194 Subzilla on a Dangerous 9 Cane Toad.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

372 on a Kostas calf.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

232 on a Dirty South beaver tail.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

1218 on a suede ostrich leg from Aaron Bespoke.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

1305 on a pearl stingray and the 194 on another suede ostrich both from Aaron Bespoke.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

87 LaBomba on another Hurricane 13 shark.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Lastlineofdefense said:


> 87 LaBomba on another Hurricane 13 shark.
> View attachment 17091070


Loving that 😍


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

New Peter Giunny, 7mil thick 😬

Takes some getting used to but man that chunky look suits the Bronzo 👍🏻


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Damasko DA 343 on a Tropical Style Rubber (Watchbandit).


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

On Breitling rubber...


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Seiko Monster on a Dimodell strap.


----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

MIL-SHIPS on eBay-sourced bund. Solved the 16mm lug issue.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Fears on ABP concept Paris, JM Weston strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

thewatchidiot said:


> Fears on ABP concept Paris, JM Weston strap
> View attachment 17097634


Wow…🥰


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

The OEM strap is a horror…. 😬


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

Sinn canvas compliments this one pretty well.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*NEW Bambino 38mm / Hirsch Siena #LosAngeles







*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*BOREALIS SeaDragon #CudaStrap #LosAngeles







*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*ORIENT STAR #LosAngeles #StrapcodeMESH















*


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

GO Navigator and Zodiac 53 Skin, each on a non OEM sailcloth strap (plus a gratuitous shot of my dog). 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## jrb715 (Jul 3, 2013)

de Santos on a Delugs Crazy Horse Rust strap:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

It comes on a tan leather strap but this black one makes it look less formal and more sporty.


----------

